# Popping Sound Letting Off The Brake



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My first thought is the rear brake shoes are way in need of adjustment.

Many drum systems (rear) I've encountered over the years display this noise on pedal release.....once cleaned and adjusted, no sound.

Best I can offer from afar.

Rob


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Any chance on a video of the sound?


----------



## Crazyfastrapperyt (Sep 29, 2016)

No, because it does not pick it up on video.


----------

